# Three On A Tree



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 30, 2017)

I am not sure what these caterpillars are exactly ( maybe silkworms? ), but they are voracious eaters. I remember seeing them at this same location last year but I believe there are more than last year. They almost look like they have been dusted with powdered sugar in the white stage.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 30, 2017)

Here is a bad pic showing a different stage if that helps anyone identify them. Thanks!


----------



## BrentC (Aug 30, 2017)

I think its a Dogwood Sawfly.   They are not caterpillars and are part of the bee, wasp family.  Adults look like wasps.


----------



## RowdyRay (Aug 30, 2017)

Not my definition of "Three on a Tree". Lol.

Interesting. Don't think I've ever seen these before. Nice set.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 31, 2017)

BrentC said:


> I think its a Dogwood Sawfly.   They are not caterpillars and are part of the bee, wasp family.  Adults look like wasps.


I do believe you nailed it Brent. When I googled " white caterpillars in Pa " these did not show up. Now I know why. Thanks!


RowdyRay said:


> Not my definition of "Three on a Tree". Lol.
> 
> Interesting. Don't think I've ever seen these before. Nice set.


Thanks. My first car was a '67 Chevelle with " 3 on the tree ".


----------

